# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > خبر: اخبار مربوط به F#‎

## Mehdi Asgari

از این به بعد اخبار مرتبط با F#‎ رو در این تاپیک دنبال می کنیم.

Don Syme خالق زبان اعلام کرد که هر شخص ، موسسه یا دانشگاهی که از F#‎ استفاده می کنه ، باهاش تماس بگیره و سطح استفاده و جزییات دلخواه رو براش بفرسته.



> Over the years at the F#‎ team we've managed to keep in touch with many of F#‎ users, including individuals, universities and corporations. This is one of the things that makes the work really interesting!
> 
> The F#‎ community is growing steadily, and this is becoming harder. However, it's still very useful for us to know who is using F#‎ and for what sort of things: in particular it helps us plan our future development of the language and its tools.
> 
> As a result, I want to make a standing invitation to F#‎ users to get in touch, either with myself directly (dsyme@microsoft.com), or via the fsbugs@microsoft.com alias, and let us know if you're using F#‎. Give as many or few details as you like - if you're just using it for a hobby, that's fine, we still love to hear from you. If you're using it at work, it would be great if you could let us know your domain of work (e.g. finance, simulation, CAD etc.) and the sort of problems you're tackling. If you have comments on the language, tooling or what is most important to cover in a next release, please feel free to include those.
> 
> This is a standing invite - please feel free to drop us a line anytime, or to update us on how your use of F#‎ is evolving.


http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dsyme/archiv...ouch-quot.aspx

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

نسخۀ August 2010 CTP اف شارپ عرضه شد. حالا دیگه می تونید آخرین نسخۀ این زبان رو بدون نیاز به VS داشته باشید (همچنین می تونید از VS 2010 Shell استفاده کنید)



> The F#‎ team are very pleased to announce the update of August 2010 release of the F#‎ 2.0 free download MSI and ZIP. This release enables .NET 4.0 development with the MSI and ZIP releases of F#‎ 2.0. This is an important release for the F#‎ community, as it extends the existing availability of free-for-use F#‎ programming tools to .NET 4.0.
> 
> In addition, with this release, the MSI installer can now be used to install F#‎ in concert with the freely available Visual Studio 2010 Shell (integrated mode). This extends the existing support for Visual Studio 2008 and Visual Studio 2008 Shell from previous releases.
> To use these tools for .NET 4.0 development with Visual Studio 2010 Shell on Windows, you can simply:
> Ø  Install Visual Studio 2010 Shell (integrated mode)
> Ø  Install the F#‎ 2.0 August 2010 MSI
> Other installation options are explained on the F#‎ developer center, for example, the latest F#‎ MSI and ZIP releases can install as a standalone compiler + libraries.
> 
> These releases can be used with any CLI implementation, including .NET (Windows) and Mono (Linux/Mac) (some installation notes here). We recommend users of F#‎ on Mono/Linux/Mac update to this release. 
> ...


منبع: http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dsyme/archiv...r-net-4-0.aspx
لینک دانلود: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

مایکروسافت کدهای کامپایلر 2.0 #F و کتابخانه های اصلی #F را تحت مجوز Apache 2 منتشر کرد:

منبع:
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dsyme/archiv...code-drop.aspx

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

ظاهرا مونو قصد داره قضیۀ ساپورت Tail call elimination رو برای اف شارپ جدی تر بگیره
http://lists.ximian.com/pipermail/mo...er/036000.html

----------


## mohammadsepehri

* 							با سلام -کتاب جدید آموزشی اف شارپ با امکانات خیلی زیاد از انتشارات دیباگران منتشر شده است . لینک خرید کتاب هم  اینه :
http://www.mftshop.com/productdetail...type=b&id=7608* *
پیشنهاد میکنم امتحان کنید . 						*

----------

